# Best way to build my fitness levels up after an illness?



## Cumbrianlass (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi - I am trying to rebuild my fitnes levels up again after being ill for 9 weeks. I haven't been able to go to any exercise classes in that time and have stuggled to walk for periods over 5 minutes quickly or continuously for most of that time. I am feeling a little better now and my walking speed is quicker (I have left the snails pace behind!) and I want to try and start to get back to where I was at. I just need some tips and advice please as I could do with some motivation and to know just where to begin and the cold wet weather isn't tempting me outside to do any walking!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

How about getting a pedometer so you can measure your improvements on a daily basis - you could set targets for the number of steps you are hoping to achieve. The main thing is not to try and do too much too soon, as you can end up hurting yourself and going back to square one - can be frustrating when you are eager to progress, but it is better to take things steadily initially. The weather is supposed to be improving next week so hopefully that will give you a bit more motivation to get out and about.

I've got an exercise bike at home that I find is good for the times when I have become unfit as I can just do 10 minutes or so which gets me back into exercising but wouldn't be worth going out for a run for. Small weights can also be useful. I use an exercise DVD - Gay Gasper's 15 minute workouts for Dummies and find that 15 minutes is just long enough for me to feel as though I have achieved something without getting bored, and doing it often enough does make a difference.

Perhaps setting a goal of a sporting event would help keep you focused?


----------



## Nyadach (Sep 22, 2011)

The idea of a goal for next year is a good one. I set myself that goal at the beginning of the year and it's helped a bit. Ok, not hit all my milestones I wanted to do in my training, but the thought of doing it to prove we can do anything (which we can) is as good a goal as anything.

I few of the lasses at work got into that breast cancer pink walk thing? don't know the finer details but it was good for them to get out together to natter and train in a good way like that. Think Boots is usually pretty big on doing marketing for them so usually have leaflets scattered around. Having a social aspect also helps you build up by having that someone else you can go with for both company, motivation and safety when working out how far and what effort does to our levels. But lots of other events around here to do also


----------



## Copepod (Sep 22, 2011)

Orienteering and geocaching are both fun activities for encouraging more walking - and you can run when you feel like it. Assuming you live in Cumbria, this page has links to all Lake District orienteering clubs http://www.lakes-o.com/ Geocaching is at http://www.geocaching.com/

Remember, there's no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothing


----------



## Cumbrianlass (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and tips - got myself out on a walk yesterday with my friend and her dog and was pleased that I was able to go further than I thought - managed 30 - 40 mins in total on the flat so that was a really good start. Onwards and upwards - what I really would like is to be back on my spinning bike, but I know that is still a long way off. Still small steps and all that.......


----------

